# my sons 8 feet tall grim reaper halloween costume



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

made this for my son halloween costume hes only 4.2 feet tall and with this he can walk around as a 8 feet tall grim reaper .frame mad from plastic pipe that he holds up as light weigh but altering so it sits on his shoulders.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

*walks into a tree*

Good job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll bet he has a great time wearing that this Halloween


----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

Totally cool idea!!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

I would love to see how the shoulders work in action. Maybe pull the robe up while hes in it?


----------



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

looks good. I would suggest lengthening the creatures "arms" a bit to give it a little more proportion! These stalker style costumes are alot of fun!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree, longer arms would look better, almost twice what you have.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

I 3rd the arms and if you are in there maybe elbow joints if you don't already have them. Would help in the scary movement


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i 4th the idea of longer arms. it just does't look right witht the arms the length they are.

your son is very lucky to have you!


----------

